# Costa Rica Field Pics Part 7: Spiders and other Arachnids



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

Arachnids:


































































The top arachnid finds of the trip:
























This spider was a pet kept at a research station. I did not find her.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 11, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> Arachnids:
> 
> The top arachnid finds of the trip:


I like this one. Know what iit is?


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> I like this one. Know what iit is?


Megaphobema mesomelas. They were everywhere. I found burrows within 1.5 feet of each other. My wife found a large female with an eggsac as well.


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 11, 2010)

That trip must have been awesome! I hope to take a trip one day to these locations!


----------



## Tugbay Yagci (Jul 11, 2010)

Finding a tarantula with an eggsac out in the wild must be my dream of my life... congrats..


----------



## JOE P (Jul 13, 2010)

is the one from the research station melanotarsum?


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 13, 2010)

JOE P said:


> is the one from the research station melanotarsum?


I think so.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 13, 2010)

Jmugleston, Wow! I'm betting you had one heckuva time on this trip.

Nice threads :clap:

Terry


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 16, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Jmugleston, Wow! I'm betting you had one heckuva time on this trip.
> 
> Nice threads :clap:
> 
> Terry


It was quite exciting. It was my first time traveling to the New World tropics. Now we're planning a Peru trip so hopefully it keeps getting better.


----------



## dizzychef (Jul 24, 2010)

Is that scorpion a Centruroides limbatus. Pretty. Nice pics!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 25, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> This spider was a pet kept at a research station. I did not find her.


Wow. Leg is as P.irminia only that there is a big more to this genius?


----------



## VinceG (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I was confused by the size of that P.Irminia (?) too. Maybe it's an hybrid.. Very strange


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 25, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Yeah I was confused by the size of that P.Irminia (?) too. Maybe it's an hybrid.. Very strange


People love that "H" word  ...... It isn't a hybrid. It is most likely Selenocosmia melanotarsum. A spider native to Costa Rica. It is a large terrestrial species and is built much differently and from an area outside the range of P. irminia.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 27, 2010)

Jmugleston said:


> It is most likely Selenocosmia melanotarsum.


I think you mean _Sericopelma_ ;]
On another note there are some neat Psalms to be found in Costa Rica.You will have to check some trees on your next trip for some arboreals!
-Chris


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 27, 2010)

syndicate said:


> I think you mean _Sericopelma_ ;]
> On another note there are some neat Psalms to be found in Costa Rica.You will have to check some trees on your next trip for some arboreals!
> -Chris


Yeah I meant _Sericolpelma_. I need to proof read my posts more often. There are a few others I wanted to see when I was down there, but time wouldn't permit that. Hopefully I'll take a class down next Summer and I'll have another chance.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 28, 2010)

What part of peru did you go ? is it near Machu pechu ? I always want to go to that place. hopefully I get to see taratulas on their natural habitat when i have a chance to go there  



Jmugleston said:


> It was quite exciting. It was my first time traveling to the New World tropics. Now we're planning a Peru trip so hopefully it keeps getting better.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 28, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> What part of peru did you go ? is it near Machu pechu ? I always want to go to that place. hopefully I get to see taratulas on their natural habitat when i have a chance to go there


I haven't been to Peru yet. We're going later this year or beginning of next.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am drooling over that Megaphobema mesomelas :drool:


----------

